# Need Opinion on this pedigree



## strsakthirajan (Jul 8, 2015)

i am looking for a gsd male puppy. i went through number of pedigrees. now i decide to buy puppy on the below pedigree
SIRE:
Atensberg Addi (ONDO)
DAM:
Ciola vom team panoniansee
from this pedigree, puppies are now 10 days old. am planning to buy the puppy after 45 days. is this lineage good for a show purpose and breeding purpose?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Duplicate thread.


----------

